# Manual Reel mower converted to Electric drive



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Coming from a background of modifying cars, i'm always looking at ways to improve or take products farther than they were intended. I stumbled upon this video of a converted greenworks mower to electric which got me thinking... Has anybody else done something similar on the forum and have any thoughts?

For those of you with electric / gas reel mowers, do you have any idea what the sweet spot is for RPM on your reel? That dictates the gearing from an electric motor down to the reel and is the only real calculation that needs to be done for a project like this.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-96d-06aOs[/media]


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

I have tried to do it. I used dewalt drill with 2100 rpm and reduction 2 to 1. I added homemade front roller and lowered the HOC. I managed to mow my front yard 900sf, but it overheats and now looking to replase with something else. I think the 1000 rpm I got is ok just it needs some more torque. I have video as well but do not know how to upload. Look for Tassoty M on youtube. Here is a photo.


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm surprised there isn't a product like this on the market. The fully battery-powered rotary mowers strike me as woefully underpowered, but if all the battery had to do was spin a reel, that would be perfect. (Even a corded reel mower would be great, imo)

It looks like you also need to disengage the wheels/axle from the reel somehow, not sure how involved that is.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

The chain is was what was driving the reel and I just used the same chain but attached to the drill instead of the rear axle. I am also surprised that there isn't even a diy kit for that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> ...do you have any idea what the sweet spot is for RPM on your reel? That dictates the gearing from an electric motor down to the reel and is the only real calculation that needs to be done for a project like this.


I recommend reading the section of this document about clip rate, starting on the bottom of page 11:

Toro Reel Mower Basics


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > ...do you have any idea what the sweet spot is for RPM on your reel? That dictates the gearing from an electric motor down to the reel and is the only real calculation that needs to be done for a project like this.
> ...


I second this motion. There's good reason behind the reel and traction drives being geared/chained/belted together.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Ware said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > ...do you have any idea what the sweet spot is for RPM on your reel? That dictates the gearing from an electric motor down to the reel and is the only real calculation that needs to be done for a project like this.
> ...


Thanks @Ware That helps a ton. Interestingly, it seems a variable RPM and drive would be beneficial depending on the HOC selection.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Thanks @Ware That helps a ton. Interestingly, it seems a variable RPM and drive would be beneficial depending on the HOC selection.


And also ground speed. That's the theory behind clip rate, but reality is most people using greens mowers on a home lawn don't have a clip = HOC because greens mowers are designed to mow much lower. So I would definitely use it as a guide to get you in the ballpark, but you will be fine if you don't nail it exactly.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

I heavily considered converting my Earthwise reel but it just doesn't seem like it's worth the effort and cost even if it does satisfy my tinkering/engineering desire. I think the cheapest way would be to use one of the predator gas engines from harbor freight with a sprocket and chain with clutch. The gas route adds engine noise and there is something satisfying about pushing the reel mower without the added noise.

As far as the battery powered route I would look at electric scooters. There are tons of motors and batteries that would be able to power a reel mower but they get very expensive. There are plenty of options as far as variable speed handles/clutches/etc. At that point you may as well buy a homeowner reel mower.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

klsmith259 said:


> I heavily considered converting my Earthwise reel but it just doesn't seem like it's worth the effort and cost even if it does satisfy my tinkering/engineering desire. I think the cheapest way would be to use one of the predator gas engines from harbor freight with a sprocket and chain with clutch. The gas route adds engine noise and there is something satisfying about pushing the reel mower without the added noise.
> 
> As far as the battery powered route I would look at electric scooters. There are tons of motors and batteries that would be able to power a reel mower but they get very expensive. There are plenty of options as far as variable speed handles/clutches/etc. At that point you may as well buy a homeowner reel mower.


Are you subtly telling me to go take one of the lime/bird scooters that are laying around my local stores and just tear them apart for the parts???? The scooter is a great idea considering it has all the components I need. I can 3d print the brackets and everything else needed for the reel mower conversion. I think the larger issue comes with the fact that my reel mower is not in the greatest condition and struggling to cut across the bedknife regardless of the adjustments i do. Might just be time to pony up an electric reel


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

That would be a first to access your reel mower with your smartphone. I'm referring to the electric bikes/scooters. They would have plenty of power and longevity to manage cutting higher square footage if needed. The electric motors I have seen are 500-3000rpm. You can gear it down to the correct speed etc.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Ware said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Ware That helps a ton. Interestingly, it seems a variable RPM and drive would be beneficial depending on the HOC selection.
> ...


@Ware That is very helpfull. I have watched a few videos before I started considering RPM, number of blades and ground speed, but it wasn't my intention to get to the perfect clip rate. What I tried to acomplish was to increase the cliping rate by increasing the reel speed....and just walk slower to control speed as the rear axle isn't driving the reel. Bdw your video from 3 years ago mowing PRG inspired me to start searching for low mow options. Still using rotary for daily mow around 1 inch but finaly on the market for reel....something I can use early in the morning without disturbing the neighbors.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

@SOLARSUPLEX If you can make or provide the mounting brackets I may consider it. One of the cost factors was a) buying a welder to weld brackets and sprockets if needed. b) taking it to a machine shop to fabricate for me. Also, depending on the reel mower as @Tassoty did you will need to add a front roller or shift the roller from the back to the front. On the earthwise the gears are inside the wheels so it will require a longer axel or something along those lines.

The other thought that I had when looking into it is the handle bars from the base to the top would need something to either stabilize those in place or you will need to mount the motor independently with a separate custom bracket. It depends on the functionality that you want to have or convenience as to what you end up doing.

Honestly, what I envision happening is a design somewhat similar to the allet electric reel mower although a little more rough around the edges with a longer lasting and more powerful battery at a lesser cost. I'd guess if you were to fabricate yourself around 1-1.5k based on what I was looking at for all the parts.

One last thing, in order for the reel mower to work properly you will need to add weight to it so it doesn't bounce/float as much.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

@klsmith259 you are correct. The mower does need some weight and motor from scooter will be good option. I think it is easy to work with fiskars as the gears are not inside and you can reuse the sprocked and the chain. You can find used mower for $25. I just needed to buy single speed bike sprocked so the reel can keep spinning after the drill stops without damaging the chain. Here is the video.
https://youtube.com/shorts/jUr5ChKlCp0?feature=share


----------



## jawsome29 (5 mo ago)

@Tassoty Do you have a parts list for how you converted your Fiskars to electric? Seems basic enough with your setup which I like! Really wanting to know what single speed sprocket you used and how you installed the sprocket on the reel blade shaft?

I'm thinking of using a Ryobi 18v impact drill to help handle the torque better than a standard drill.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would love to make my Swardman Edwin 2.0 electric.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

jawsome29 said:


> @Tassoty Do you have a parts list for how you converted your Fiskars to electric? Seems basic enough with your setup which I like! Really wanting to know what single speed sprocket you used and how you installed the sprocket on the reel blade shaft?
> 
> I'm thinking of using a Ryobi 18v impact drill to help handle the torque better than a standard drill.


I got these two parts below from amazon and glued them toghether with JD weld. I had an extra pipe(left from somwhere) which fit perfectly in order to center everithing to the shaft. The chain and the small sprocket is from fiskars. You definitely need freewheel to compensated the brake on the drill. You might have issue with the impact, I tried impact as well but the chain falls off.

SENQI Bike Freewheel Sprocket Gear Single Speed 14T

Park Tool Shimano/Sachs Aris/Sunrace/DNP Epoch Freewheel Remover


----------



## jawsome29 (5 mo ago)

Tassoty said:


> jawsome29 said:
> 
> 
> > @Tassoty Do you have a parts list for how you converted your Fiskars to electric? Seems basic enough with your setup which I like! Really wanting to know what single speed sprocket you used and how you installed the sprocket on the reel blade shaft?
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the details and the non-recommendation on the impact drill! How has the fiskars been working since it's been over a year now?


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

jawsome29 said:


> Tassoty said:
> 
> 
> > jawsome29 said:
> ...


It was ok but lacking power. I am using only sun joe now which works great and cuts down to 0.6.
Here is one from last year. I raised the cut this year to 1inch because I do not have the same time to maintain it


----------



## jawsome29 (5 mo ago)

Tassoty said:


> jawsome29 said:
> 
> 
> > Tassoty said:
> ...


  :shock: That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

jawsome29 said:


> Tassoty said:
> 
> 
> > jawsome29 said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------

